# Wow JVT Villas



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

I what's the catch the 2 bed villas are large and very good price??? What's wrong? Construction?? 

Any help appreciated x


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

zovi said:


> I what's the catch the 2 bed villas are large and very good price??? What's wrong? Construction??
> 
> Any help appreciated x


Details pls ... like what's the price ,etc. ?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

It's still a bit of a building site out there with few facilities and infrastructure.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> It's still a bit of a building site out there with few facilities and infrastructure.


I did wonder  the two bed villas look lovely, big bathrooms, and living space with huge gardens ... Thought there would be something not right - thank you.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

zovi said:


> I did wonder  the two bed villas look lovely, big bathrooms, and living space with huge gardens ... Thought there would be something not right - thank you.


If u don't mind ,how much were they for ?


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

ibkiss said:


> If u don't mind ,how much were they for ?


Have a search on the property websites like dubizzle, justrentals, and property finder

But in region of 100k


----------



## DebbieT11 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm new here, but this complex has a facebook page with an interesting message.....


> Dear NAKHEEL Property Group,
> 
> How can you stop construction work on these presold Villas for which you already received 90% payment from each Purchaser?
> 
> ...


 Granted, this message was from December of 2010 - but may bear consideration.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Don't buy or rent anything where Nakheel are involved.


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

I was there last night. Just glad I had a 4x4 to navigate the massive holes in roads etc. 

Still needs a TON on infrastructure work doing, if you can handle that though, then you'll get a bargain.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Garth Vader said:


> I was there last night. Just glad I had a 4x4 to navigate the massive holes in roads etc.
> 
> Still needs a TON on infrastructure work doing, if you can handle that though, then you'll get a bargain.


Think I'll pass got a 3 year old too so want somewhere fully constructed, where we live in UK is very nice, pretty if we move somewhere like a construction site then we 'll prob start to feel like it was bad idea, I like to look out window or walk around area and see completed things haha!


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

StewartC said:


> Don't buy or rent anything where Nakheel are involved.


Yes, I can proof that...!


----------



## Brit752 (Aug 14, 2012)

Guys I just got a townhouse in JVT. But I need someone to inspect the property and measure it for me because it looks a bit smaller than the area in the SPA. I have also heard that some developments in Dubai are significantly smaller than the agreed area in the SPA. Can you guys recommend any company? Thanks


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Brit752 said:


> Guys I just got a townhouse in JVT. But I need someone to inspect the property and measure it for me because it looks a bit smaller than the area in the SPA. I have also heard that some developments in Dubai are significantly smaller than the agreed area in the SPA. Can you guys recommend any company? Thanks


What's SPA? You renting it? Surely if you viewed it it's rented as seen? Dunno :-/ sorry


----------



## Brit752 (Aug 14, 2012)

SPA is the Sale and Purchase Agreement. I actually bought the unit. I am searching the internet for those property consultancy companies but I don't know which one to go with


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Brit752 said:


> SPA is the Sale and Purchase Agreement. I actually bought the unit. I am searching the internet for those property consultancy companies but I don't know which one to go with


Ah ye I guess if you bought it .. Don't know I'm afraid, sorry. Hope you get the help you need


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think it has to do with the measurement from the outer wall vs the inner wall, if that makes sense.


----------



## Brit752 (Aug 14, 2012)

I think you're probably right but I just need it confirmed in writing. I mean I have some friends who got their properties at 75% of the agreed area! I just want to know where I am gonna be placing my money


----------



## Brit752 (Aug 14, 2012)

Guys did you hear about a company called Land Sterling? Apparently they offer property measurement? Are they any good?


----------

